# Cargo Box Houses



## shabti (Oct 10, 2015)

So I'm researching the whole tiny house thing, now that I have a tow vehicle. Ran into this article where they made a house out of the shipping containers you find on trains.

It's kind of astounding how many of these 'not suitable for habitation' type things can be turned into totally insulated little houses.

http://tinyhousetalk.com/artists-shipping-container-home-and-studio/

<edited by Tude to include article in thread >

*Artist’s Shipping Container Home and Studio*
on MAY 26, 2015

In Savannah, GA there is an abundance of unwanted shipping containers left in the city’s port. After being used for one-way flow of consumer goods from China to America these heavy duty containers can easily be re-purposed for environmentally conscious homes.

Julio Garcia, architect, decided to do just that with two 40′ shipping containers to build his own home and studio. The two shipping containers are placed about 6′ apart.

The 6′ gap has a wood-framed floor and shed roof, and the container sidewalls were cut open to create a large spacious living room. This home has one bedroom, one bathroom and a kitchen.

Please enjoy the photos below.

*Artist’s Shipping Container Home and Studio*









Images © Tessa Blumenberg































Images © Tessa Blumenberg


*Resources:*

Tessa Blumenberg (Photographer)
Julie Garcia (Architect)
Small House Bliss (as seen on)
BusyBoo (as seen on)

Read more at http://tinyhousetalk.com/artists-shipping-container-home-and-studio/#9ou8ccUKKI8HWDdu.99


----------



## Tude (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi there - yeah I've been reading about this - including ones that can be trailered too. I love the one in all white. Rather cool. I could get used to a small area, and would have to get rid of STUFF, but that's fine. Last year I moved into a bigger apt and guess what - I've expanded and I'm not crazy about  btw I expanded your link out for easier viewing. And thanks for the info!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 13, 2015)

there's a lot of threads about shipping container houses here on stp, try the search and you should come up with some good results. not everyone knows that the idea of shipping containers as houses has been around since the 80's, whereas the tiny house movement is relatively new (2-3 years). the best part about shipping containers is that they are cheap and quite abundant (and easy to build a house with).


----------



## MrSirLanceAlot (Oct 14, 2015)

I've been looking into these for the last 5 years. Pretty cheap to buy and build compared to a traditional home. Even cheaper if you can do it all yourself.


----------



## QuilCordovan (Oct 20, 2015)

There was a couple on _Doom'sDayPreppers_ that made their _fortress_ entirely out of these, while they we kinda kooky the idea always stuck with me, they even have vegetation and livestock in that open area in the middle, the pigs fecal matter generates energy too.


http://www.livescience.com/18334-doomsday-preppers-apocalypse.html


----------



## MrSirLanceAlot (Oct 20, 2015)

QuilCordovan said:


> View attachment 26192
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah that is a terrible looking place. But I first got into the idea when I watched the movie Tron Legacy back in 2010 when it showed Sam Flynn go to his house. I've been hooked on the idea since then.


----------

